

Ask HN: Javascript graphing library that allows value modification - pilom

I'm looking for a Javascript chart/graphing library which would display a line or bar graph. I want to be able to click and drag a point vertically and watch the graph move in realtime. This would be used to draw a graph or assign values over time.<p>Any demos would be really helpful!
======
bink-lynch
I use <http://raphaeljs.com/>. Here is a demo that shows a modifiable line
graph: <http://raphaeljs.com/ichart.html>.

~~~
pilom
That demo is precisely what I was looking for for functionality. Now I just
need to figure out how to pull those values out. Thank you.

